# ps3 or a cpu for 35000.



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello, 

 just 10 minuts before, my father gave me an offer. He said that he will give 35,000 to purchase a ps3 and some games. Or he will buy me a cpu, motherboard, graphics card, smps. For the same amount. My computer upgrade is purely for gaming. What should i do now. If i should opt for upgrading my pc then suggest me some good graphic card, cpu and mother borad for 35000.


thnax in advance.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 3, 2008)

PS3...but no piracy for a long time...

PC if u want gen purpose machine.....but believe u cannot buy a pc with that budget for competing with ps3...

PS3 is the way to go...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2008)

For processor you can go in for a E8400 @9k & Graphic card should be no less than an MSI 8800GT OC edition which should be around 11.9k.Get a Coolermaster Extreme 600W PSU which should be around 3.2k.Wait for the motherboard suggestions from the rest.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 3, 2008)

Go for a PS3 , that way you wont have to beg ur dad a couple of months later for another upgrade to play the sequel to Crysis or whatever.

Although, you will still have to shell out money for games.


----------



## paranj (Jun 3, 2008)

Abit IP35e  - 5k
E8400 - 9k
XFX 8800GT 512MB - 12k
Cooler Master eXtreme Power 600W - 4.5k

For the rest 4.5k get another HDD and a BroadBand connection (If u have Dial-Up or another slow speed that is) and u can get the games JUST LIKE IT. FOR FREE. (PM me if u are exciting)

This is THE WAY TO GO I SAY. Cause if u dont have a 32" LCD TV at ur home than PS3 will look blurry and the games are costly too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2008)

^A CM Extreme 600W for 4.5k?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

Like Paranj said, if you don''t have and HDTV go for a PC but it can't compete with PS3 in anyway. IF you have an HDTV go blindly for PS3, you won't be disappointed. Ganes cost may initially make the running cost of the console high but we all know price drops are always around the bend.


----------



## jigu (Jun 5, 2008)

go with ps3. if u buy or upgrade pc then u have to say bye bye to that system after 3 yr for gaming purpose. this is negative point for pc gamer.


----------



## amitash (Jun 5, 2008)

a 35k PC just cant match the ps3...if u have a HDTV at home ten go for the ps3 but games are quite costly...if ur a frequent upgrader like me ten go for a PC


----------



## baccilus (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a no brainer. No PC you build today will last you for more than 2 years for gamin. You can even spend a lakh, it still can't last as long as a PS3 ( or an XBOX360). I think every one will agree with me there. A PS3 will last at least for 5-6 years, even more. By that time your family may even buy an HDTV as it will get cheaper. Additionally modding chips or something may also come out for PS3.
Additionally you can also go for XBOX. I think it's games are cheaper.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: World of Warcraft_74*



cdef239 said:


> But if you are trying to log onto your account while leveling your character, please do inform our customer service representatives using Live Chat or email( storeingameonlinegameservice@gmail.com ) at any time, we will arrange for you in 5 minutes after receiving your request.2Moons Gold2Moons Dil2Moons Gold2Moons Gold2Moons Dil



y is this guys spamming.He has posted all throughout the forum for no reason with some rubbish


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^i reported him. he is spamming all over Gamerz thread


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

get a PS3 .it will last much longer than a PC u get today.
get a PS3 GTA bundle and one or two more games to keep u hooked for long


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 6, 2008)

baccilus said:


> This is a no brainer. No PC you build today will last you for more than 2 years for gamin. You can even spend a lakh, it still can't last as long as a PS3 ( or an XBOX360). I think every one will agree with me there. A PS3 will last at least for 5-6 years, even more. By that time your family may even buy an HDTV as it will get cheaper. Additionally modding chips or something may also come out for PS3.
> Additionally you can also go for XBOX. I think it's games are cheaper.




The GPU of PS3 is already outdated as of now.It's biggest USP is it's raw processing power with 9 cores.
But from the games that have been released till now we know that it haven't offered anything special.Most games in it were actually made for X360 and then ported to PS3.From what I have read on net it is difficult to program for PS3 because of the unsymmetric architecture.Dont ask me the details bcoz I admit I dont know.

And Iam damn sure that *PS3 wont last for another 5-6 years.*
I can bet for anything on that.It is going to be a burden like PS2 did for the game developers no matter how powerful it is in 3-4 years.
The biggest example was GTA:San Andreas.Any one who had played it know that it looks like $hit.The developers had done it purposefully even though the PCs of that time cud do more than that because they accepted money from sony to create the game for the PS2 which was already outdated and it shud be able to handle the game properly.

GTA IV for PS3 costs around Rs.3000.In my opinion no Indian  except Tata,Birla and Ambani would find that price reasonable for just a game.
Also most homes in India dont have HDTVs to enjoy PS3 games which costs more than a fortune and which is a total waste as of now considering that there is no HD transmission available in India.

So in my humble opinion you should buy a PC like me.I bought this PC (spec. in signature) for around 33000 2-3 months ago.I know it is not a killer gaming machine with SLIed cards and all but it can run any PC game available now at high settings without lags or hiccups.But I think it is far better than buying a PS3 because it serves my general purposes like music,movies,projects,internet etc. and also is capable for gaming.

I know within a year games of then will start to frame and all.But I have no worries because Iam free to upgrade to whatever config I want.May cost 5000-8000Rs. more.But it is far better than shelling out ur hard earned cash just for games.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

PS3 ...lol.... 

ajaybc PROVES MY POINT .

PC PC PC PC PC PC


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 6, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> The GPU of PS3 is already outdated as of now.It's biggest USP is it's raw processing power with 9 cores.
> But from the games that have been released till now we know that it haven't offered anything special.Most games in it were actually made for X360 and then ported to PS3.From what I have read on net it is difficult to program for PS3 because of the unsymmetric architecture.Dont ask me the details bcoz I admit I dont know.
> 
> And Iam damn sure that *PS3 wont last for another 5-6 years.*
> ...



^^^... you need to get your facts straight..

waht u said is all absurd....

1. Gpu of Ps3 is outdated already.....please quote or say why???

2. Ports...ya u could have said that and save your skin about 7 months ago....now its getting old.... heard about MGS4???....the Best example...rest google....

3. Ps3 wont last 3-5 years... for your kind info a generation of game console's life is 5 years...... after that only tech support be given to users and devos...so besides the point...

 Ps3 will offer the exact performance the date they started the gen until it breaks down in ur hand...no one-time-GPU-investment can simply do that for 3 or 5 years..can they.....

4. They are not holding u in point blank range for buying HDTV...u could use ur SDTV, LCD monitor or even ordinary CRT monitor.... ans still have the bang..... 

 HD transmission not available in india...agreed..but context is ps3...it can transmit HD signals.... 

 I dont own one.but i have ps3..360...and LCD mon...enough....

5. I am not a Ambani,tata or birla....still i buy some title...5 to be exact.... its called orginal s/w.... and i am s/w devoloper so... 

 (ps....no other way dude.... ..hehhhhee)

6. I own that freaking card.... its coughing on high end games on medium settings sometimes....least said about High end--- do u know what high end actually looks????

 its lots a AA's in laymen terms..... 

7. Well PS3 is a gaming console alone not a general purpose CPU....people that want to buy it wants to play games not to do "General Stuff"...ask the owners here....

 Still on a side note....PS3 can be loaded with linux....company support and Xp with some mods....even without that...it can do all the things u just said....

8. Within a year it will start to frame.... ok... if it does that....Please PM me....i am sending u my ps3 then for free...

 I say this coz i am damn sure......i have been into consoles for 7 years..so knows exactly when will they fade out....

9. "But it is far better than shelling out ur hard earned cash just for games."

 This could be debated and proved pointless on various levels...but as i said before..no ones holding ya in gun point.... u are free to do with ur money....


 PS3 is the way to go here if u r a game lover.... for avg and casual gamers.... PC FTW....


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

Pc Pc Pc Pc Pc


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

+1 with Madjeri
Look at PS2, it was launched in 1999 and is still selling in Indian market and to call its successor PS3 to be "dead" in just 5 years is just plane, "Moronic". 
Its processor, a 128-bit monster is still elusive to the masses, only Dedicated Graphics Designers have their filthy paws on such hardware.
The PlayStation 3 has 256 MB of XDR main memory and 256 MB of GDDR3 video memory for the RSX. Which implies that if the Graphics ops shift onto the Cell then it will perform even better than ur standard GPU. Tell me have seen any GPU with even 64MB of XDR RAM. So PS3 is the ultimate thing if you want pure gaming nirvana, if you can't afford to constantly upgrade ur PC like a high maintenance Malibu bimbo.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2008)

after hearing this i wanna know one thing,

 who's price is going to be fall in the near future, say 1-3 months. And if it is what would be the price fall ? please tell me.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

get a X360 at least u can mod it


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

PC components fall regularly and early but PS3 price reduction might take time and since Blu-Ray as a media hasn't picked up in the market, I say it will be almost an year and a half b4 we see substantial price reduction in terms of console and games title prices, but if the Pirates get a way to bypass the PS3 soon(highly unlikely), then we may see lower cost games. XBOX 360(modded) is available for as low as 16K in grey market
 with game titles for as low as 150 bucks but tread this path at ur own risks (RROD's anyone).


----------



## chesss (Jun 6, 2008)

PC . console games wld be designed to work without a keyboard (i think) which is horrible..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

@ chesss
Why do you think modern Console have USB slots? Also have you heard of Gentoox?
Google 'em and you shall be answered.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 6, 2008)

paranj said:


> JUST LIKE IT. FOR FREE. (PM me *if u are exciting*)


 
Yeah! He is very "exciting"!

Frankly I am getting tired of all the piracy crap you have been spewing all over the forum. I have almost made up my mind to ban you but I suppose I will just put you in Miserable User list for two days. If I still see you repeating your piracy talk again, I am just going to ban your ass.

This goes for every game pirate out here.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 7, 2008)

chesss said:


> PC . console games wld be designed to work without a keyboard (i think) which is horrible..




Check for sniper addon for 360..... and PS3 with already supports KBB and mouse....

So please... (U dont think).... better


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 7, 2008)

35k ??/ 

go for pc...

i own a ps3 .. but if its less tha n say 25k .. i would advice u to go for ps3..


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 7, 2008)

a console , like i earlier said a ps3..but check the games first-the main thing before getting a console is this..
dont concentrate on that ability to mod / GPU / CPU s**t coz it does not matter at all

both the consoles (PS3,360) have some nice titles..if u r a MGS 4 or uncharted fan then a PS3..otherwise go for 360..

OT- nice work ctrl_alt_del


----------



## chesss (Jun 7, 2008)

madjeri said:


> Check for sniper addon for 360..... and PS3 with already supports KBB and mouse....
> 
> So please... (U dont think).... better





> @ chesss
> Why do you think modern Console have USB slots?



Maybe I didn't explain properly. 
yes keyboards can be attached to consoles but a vast majority of users won't , and for them, manufacturers  wld have to design games assumiong the absense of a keyboard, which IMHO wld severly restrict game design.

Case in point - usually in a RPG game(aoe) there abt 20 hotkeys that r required.  u just can't have that hav functionality in a gamepad(I think)
another- PES4 - mainly a console game, didn't support keyboard  so u had to type using a screen keyboard


----------



## max_demon (Jun 8, 2008)

*www.playfuls.com/news_12379_Amazing_PlayStation_3_commercial.html


If you connect your normal tv to ps3 it will become hdtv

SIXAXIS controller









dont wii all love wii?

think about wii and some PC upgrade ..
i m sure you will love gameplay of wii ..
nitendo roxx
sony roxx 
microsoft suxx
pc rulzz

if u r an 3d rtist go for PC ..


9800 GX2 , dreming


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 8, 2008)

Wii's not Officially available in India and in Grey market its cost is almost equivalent to that of PS3 i.e. 24K so just forget the Wii. I'm saying it again, if you've got HDTV, go for PS3 Period.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

i beg to differ here.
xbox 360 has huge collection of games , better gfx and more vfm.now i know u might wanna state ps3's cpu ,etc but go check gamespot's comparison before making a post like that below.  
PS3 has some exclusive titles for which it is sold..so see if u like those titles first and then choose a console..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 8, 2008)

Well XBOX 360 has distinct Pros to it which makes it popular among Developers and some Gamers. Things like its easy programmability, cheaper games etc might work for it in its favor but tell me honestly Would you yourself go for XBOX 360 considering the type of service M$ is providing , be it paid online service or after sales support for millions of Kaput RRODed XBOX 360's. In India where due to high prices one wouldn't even think twice about modding his console, would you recommend a person such an unstable gaming platform. 
Just wait for few months and as Blu-Ray picks up and Game Developers too get off their lard arse to take on some real coding challenge you'll clearly see more distinguishable games on the PS3 which will prove it to be a better option for the long run.

P.S- Gamespot is M$'s B1TCH


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

^ modding = piracy = RROD's = owner's fault and not MS's

Modding = a worthless point here since u cant mod a PS3 and its games are most costly.

if its a blu ray drive that u r looking for why not get a Via Nano powered PC and a blu ray writer? it will serve all the non gaming purpose that a PS3 can and will run linux too..

MS provides excellent service for replacement.




yea i own a ps3 too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2008)

I recommend An Xbox 360 and a smaller upgrade to your current computer

Xbox has waaaay better titles(*cough* GTA4 *cough* Halo *cough*) available to it and is much more VFM, for 15k.

20K can go to either a huge monitor, or a small upgrade to your system.

Please post your current system configuration.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2008)

holla,


Get ready to face my god smacking PC configuration

intel pentium 4 - 2.66 Ghz,
intel D 101ggc motherboard,
512MB of ram,
80 GB of hdd, 
LG DVD writer
samsung 17" crt monitor,
logitech keyborad and mouse.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

not bad at all..get a LCD , a VGA cable and a Xbox Core , COD4, GOW , HALO3 ,GRID ,etc.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 8, 2008)

if u get a ps3 , are u willing to pay about 2k for each game ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ modding = piracy = RROD's = owner's fault and not MS's


Come again? Modding=RRoD? LOL! Dude If so was the case then MS would have never placed an extension of 3 year warranty for the 360 console for the "ünmodded" ones.

MS has admitted it was a hardware failure & also owned it up.Not due to it being modded or not.The fact is so many 360's have bitten the RRoD bug that they had to extend it's warranty to keep the console sales going.Do you even know how much loss MS has incurred due to this issue? And NO they aren't for modded ones but unmodded ones.

There is no permanent fix to this problem.Also it hasn't yet been rectified even with the newer Falcon based chips.So don't live in the false hope that modding itself is the cause if RRoD.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

^ dude a lot of consoles reported to get rrod are modded ones.and i wish this issue never gets sorted.atleast it will keep all the pirates lose their money..exactly how many unmodded ones are rrod? A very few..and ms provides great service in replacing them.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2008)

nish, 

  what's ment by rrod? please tell me. And don't tell me to google it.





THIS MESSAGE IS TO SAGAR

sagar,

          i can spend 3k, for three months. every month i will get a margin of my poket money and i save it on my kiddy bank. I can easily pool 3k for three months. More over, all of the games i have purchased for my ps2 are original. I've purchased more than 50 games.

         If buying of games comes to matter don't give it a chance. i will only purchase original games. waathe it might be PC or ps3 please take this matter into considaration.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

Red ring of death.in simple terms a fault with x box 360 for which ms provides instant replacement unless u have modified it in any way.
If u mod one be prepared to lose ur console someday.but if using original games-the way it should be,u don't need to worry.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

^Doesn't the warranty extension give you a hint of the proximity of the issue?

The reason why this extension was made was mainly because many console which have been suffering this problem had been happening outside warranty for the unmodded consoles.Hence MS had to extend it for the existing users as well as a goodwill.This is way back when the problem had first taken root & then was reported on a large scale.

You can read this 1UP report which was back in Feb 2008:
*www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3166259  OR
*www.joystiq.com/2008/02/14/xbox-360-failure-rate-at-16-warranty-provider-reports/3  OR
*blogs.guardian.co.uk/games/archives/2008/01/22/the_xbox_360_failures_the_inside_story.html

Modding the console has very little or nothing to do with the console facing RRoD issue.A large portion of it is caused due to overheating of the console.Poor ventilation with prolonged hours of gameplay may lead to this incident happening on any console.Just because you haven't got a single RRoD till now doesn't mean most Xbox 360's are safe from the issue.It is persistent in all versions.Modded,unmodded,foreign,alein,elite.You name it & that has it.If you haven't got it till now, lucky you.But don't expect a full replacement of the console with it suffering an RRoD post a year.

I am not here to say anything bad about the console.But just to inform you that stating RRoD issue being more prone to modded console is a joke.The console is rock solid when it comes to features & other things but reliability is the biggest question for all of these next-generation consoles.And yes, that includes PS3 too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2008)

what's the year all you guys expect in which xbox 360 is going to loose it's support from the developers(the same state now ps2 is facing). And what's of ps3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

^PS2 hasn't lost it all.There are games still being developed till 2009.A prime example is THQ's WWE RAW VS Smackdown 2009.It's very hard to predict when the developers would abandon the support.It mainly depends on the popularity & the sales gained from each of them.The original Xbox is left alone with the advent of the Xbox 360.So people were very disappointed when that happened.PS2 still had Sony gunning it's first party titles to keep it alive albeit it had the PS3 up & running.God of War II which was originally supposed to be on PS3 had then returned to PS2 & pushed it's limits to a newer heights.So there is no telling when it will stop per se.The time is now & if you go for either one of these console you'll have a long journey ahead.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanx allwyndlima for backing me up man, felt like a lone Para SF guy in Pak ranger territory. Now looks like we 2 r here in favor of PS3 and rest for PC,XBOX 360.
For a moment I too thought that the guy should go for XBOX 360 but then remembered the RROd's and the soon-to-be-dead DVD format so finally made up the point to go for PS3 anyways, ignoring the high running costs initially.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

HEHE! Nothing like that Rudick.I personally feel the Xbox 360 is as good as a console as the PS3.Let's face it,that was the console which really had started the next generation era for consoles.The reason why it has a large library is because it was launched a year before PS3.I am not divulged towards one console as such but rather than the games I would rather prefer a unit which is more stable.Wich is the sole reason why it's preventing me from buying any current console.PS2 never had such issue wherein the console would entirely die out.But then again that was last generation console so I would leave it at that.The reason why I am currently sticking to PC gaming is merely because it's very flexible & lot cheaper compared to consoles.Though later on I might change my mind if I really need to try out GOW3.Honetly,at this point I can easily get either of these console but the games are a totally different ball game.Getting 2.5k titles is a bit out of my reach.Hence I recommended a PC upgrade to the OP.If he can afford the game then nothing like it.PS3 would be a good bet as it's failure rate is a bit low compared to the 360.Now with stores like Croma offering extended warranty on it then I guess it's a really good purchase.Give it some time & the titles would start to flow in.So it's his call as to what he needs the most.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2008)

I want some clarifications,

1) does all the ps3 versions has backward compatability,
2) does ps3 can run Operating Systems,
3) how much it costs to purchase another controller
4) can i connect ps3 to computer
5) can i upgrade ps3 hrad disc
6) I heard that some of the games like MGS 4 needs installation on ps3 to play the game. is it true.

finally, is it having any problems like RROD in xbox or something like that?

Please be patient and answer my doubts.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 8, 2008)

1.) NO only the 60gb version has backward compatibility. 
2.) yes...it can run linux and also windows xp with some mods
3.) original one can cost upto 1600-2000
4.) I'm not sure.
5.) not sure...but most probably not.
6.) again..not sure

no till date...no PS3 customer came back unsatisfied. There's no problem like the RROD in PS3.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

i got a ps3 on account of its hype.if it not had been this rrod i think 360 would have ruled.next to wii though which is superb..still ms is good at replacing consoles..m now thinking of dumping a ps3, getting a wii and sports kit.waiting to play mgs though. and i really don't understand the idea of running os on a console,modding it,etc.be it any console not only these 2.get a pc if u r looking for these features


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 8, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I want some clarifications,
> 
> 1) does all the ps3 versions has backward compatability,
> 2) does ps3 can run Operating Systems,
> ...


Lets clear the $h1t up:


The 60 GB and now soon-to-be launched 80Gb versions of PS3 can run PS2 games.
PS3 can run other OS. People have installed Ubuntu,Fedora,OpenSUSE on their PS3's. A Linux distro "Gentoox" is specifically made for consoles.
well the price of SIXAXIS is between 2-2.5K with Rumble3 coming in soon it would cost almost 3K.
Yes you can connect PS3 to a PC(XP,Vista whatever but through a 3rd party software.)
The best thing about PS3 is that you can upgrade its 2.5" HDD and it doesn't even voids Warranty. I know guys who bought 40GB PS3 and replaced its Hard Disk with a 250GB one. Moreover you don't have to buy the HDD from Sony, any HDD from makers like Seagate,Western Digital,Hitachi etc would suffice.
To decrease the load times and improve console efficiency and decrease processing overhead and Seek Time from the Bl-Ray drive games in PS3 create their temporary dump where all necessary files are kept. They say that you can play GTA4 off the HDD of PS3 but won't be able  listen to radio stations or see cut scenes. Full Installation is not and will never be possible legally as it paves path for Piracy.
My personal thoughts are these, We live in India,the most price conscious people belonging to world's biggest middle class. We always prefer SST i.e. Sasta,Sunder,Tikaoo. When it comes to consoles, I would have not even thinked twice before buying XBOX 360 coz it was "Sasta" but it turned out to be "Sasta per Khasta". Now the PS3 on the other hand is "Sunder and Tikaoo". Now not all of us can afford big cooling solutions and frequent trips to resellers to get our busted consoles repaired or replaced. So my thought is this, See for yourself what works for you and go ahead in that direction. We can only show you the path, its you who'll have to walk it.
If XBOX 360 had some Sigma 6 like certification I would've been more than happy to buy it and spend my rest of the money to upgrade my system.
On second thought if you want to go the PC way then its good too coz almost every title for XBOX 360 manages its way on Games for Windows shelf so don't worry about missing the action much on the 360 side.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 8, 2008)

if buying original games is OK , then +1 for ps3 . .if u buy a pc now , for 35k it will hardly last a year or two . i vote against xbox360 because of the rrod issue . so ps3 should do very well for you . .if u have more money left , get a 19' or 22' or 24' LCD screen and enjoy.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

look now, if u want to enjoy games of both realms (PC and consoles) i suggest u get the XBox 360 and a 9600GT from MSI or XFX. But if u just want a POWERFUL and a more EXPANDABLE console, go with the PS3. While the PS3 is more powerful thant he X360, the devs. are not supporting it. Only the types of Konami and the GT(dunno the company's name) are making and supporting PS3 by making exclusive games. And both these companies are secretly paid $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ by Sony. While on the other hand MS has a huge support for its console. While there are RRODs ,MS claims they will not exist with new produced units. Coming to OSes, why the heck do u want to install an OS on a console? PCs are meant for that. Listen i say the X360 and 9600GT package is more tempting. It makes much more sendse to hit two targets with one arrow. I'll give u some tips too, U go to a store and get a PS3 but than will u buy its expensive games? What will u do with a performance monster when it dosent have any games? MS lost the competition with XBox but with the X360 it takes its revenge. Sony pays companies to manufacture EXCLUSIVE games for its PS3 while it wasnt neede for PS2 as it was popular and priced humanly. On the other hand X360 enjoys a larger fan-following and devs. also love it. Sure MS too bribed companies like Capcom to port its PS exclusives to X360 but otherwise it dosent need too. Its a no brainer to pay thousands more for a PS3 for its raw power and looks. X360 beats it severly. And as u stated u also get a 9600GT so u can experience Crysis too. I am going to buy a console the coming montha nd it will definetly be a X360. NO MATTER WHAT U DO, DONT MOD IT. no modding = 90% no RROD. and if u dont mod it and still get RROD, MS will heartily replace it and the srvice is really good. My bro got it replaced a month back. MS replaced his piece in 4 days. (he lives in Russia) So hope u get my point.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> holla,
> 
> 
> Get ready to face my god smacking PC configuration
> ...


whoa me got almost exactly same system.
but I have D915GLVGA motherboard and 256MB RAM.
I know how upset you are, because our systems are not at all fit for gaming and its frustrating when you are of an age when gaming is enjoyable.

I recommend getting a light upgrade to this for under 10k-12k, including Either an nVidia 8200 chipset mobo and a E2160 processor, or AMD 5000+ Black Edition and 780G mobo, and 2GB dual channel ddr2 800 ram. This will atleast ensure that all current games work atleast modest settings on your comp, at 1024x768 resolution.

Try it and you won't be upset. Onboard DirecoX kinda kills most things. It runs older games really fast and newer ones like crysis at low settings.

Only the rest of the money should be invested on a Gaming Console IMO.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

^^and the left money on X360 Arcade and a GTA4


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

What you need to understand is this that the PS3 hasn't got many exclusive titles for its console and as the time progresses you'll see more and more better games for PS3 coz


Don't need to repeat it but have to say, the power of PS3
Acceptance of Blu ray as the successor to DVDs. Face it a single Blu-Ray can store the complete HALO Trilogy and still have some space for Extra content.
Free Online Service of PS3
Reduction in price of SDK for PS3 and coming of the age of the Developers.
If SONY pays $$$$$$ to Capcom ,Polyphony Digital and  Konami then its just as M$ to spent $$$$$$$$ on Bungie and Epic(if you don't know who they are, stick ur head back in ur @r$e).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2008)

rudick,

 I know you are a ps3 fan, but don't abuse aother consoles. Every things got there own importance.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

Read my previous post, the one that's the longest and you'll see what I'm trying to say and I'm not dissin' any console.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 9, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> rudick,
> 
> I know you are a ps3 fan, but don't abuse aother consoles. Every things got there own importance.



^^^....

Let me tell u some simple rules in life.... 

1. 360 IS a VFM console....but its a shitty product....rushed up one....
    Modding is NOT the reason for RROD....its just faulty heatsink architecture..maybe   upcoming jasper will do justice.... dont say falcon..its crappy too....

2. PS3 is a VERY stable and robust console....in a year or so most probably it WILL be the winner of this gen......coz as u can see many more games are coming and devolopers are finally overcoming their initilt grindings.....


U got 2 options....

1. buy a 360..core or prem..... i say in ur budget ..in this case only..buy the core..but risky..as devolopers are saying in future HDD is a must..maybe u can buy it second hand for cheap  sometime else.... ok this will be about 15~20k...mod it if u can afford it...that is rrod repairs.... cost u by 3~4k...... not the towel trick..the X-Clamp fix....
 and 
 FOr rext....give ur PC a much needed upgrade..... buy a new mobo+proc+ram....

2. second option...buy the king.....PS3.....will back u by 24k....if u go for GTA4 bundle...new SKU's.....and for rest.....11k.....squeeze a upgrade....or ask ur dad for 4k more....

Enuff SAID...


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 9, 2008)

Rrod repair = free btw
core can run with a bigger mem card.
And i can't see ps3 emerging as a winner.we've been talking about this since last year here and till now all we have is just hopes that ps3 will pwn everyone.nothing else.now for that kind of future i wouldn't advice someone to get it.i made that mistake though  so i clearly say check the games first.

following the criteria that ps3boys use,i think the only winner is a PC coz-
1.it can play games.
2.blu ray writers
3.no rrod's
4.run any os
5.do anything beyond a console.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

Well the only thing I'm going to say now is that if and only if you have a HDTV then think about going the console way coz no matter which one you buy, you can't see its full potential until you hook it up with a HDTV.
If you don't have one then upgrade your PC and enjoy the ride coz you gonna get best of both worlds coz remember that most of XBOX 360 titles come as "Games For Windows" but later. I played Gears Of War on my PC using my XBOX 360 controller and since I use my HDTV as my monitor there was no difference telling whether it was a PC running or XBOX 360.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2008)

with madjeri advice, i asked my dad to give 5k extra and he accepted. And now my total budjet is 40K. whats best for this price.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

I stand by with my last post. We've said enough its all up to you now.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Rrod repair = free btw
> core can run with a bigger mem card.




RROD repair free????...seriously where do u come up with this stuff????

every console have a mem card....and HDD could be a necessity....


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 9, 2008)

If you buy ps3 you will have to buy original games only. so think dude.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 9, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> with madjeri advice, i asked my dad to give 5k extra and he accepted. And now my total budjet is 40K. whats best for this price.



arre yaar....listen...

1.buy 360...and upgrade pc.... just like i said before..buy 360 if u got modding in mind and dont wanna bloq money on games...but i say dont...ur warranty goes void.....and if luck doesnt favour..... RROD....

2.My opinion is BUY ps3 gta4 bundle...and upgarde ur pc....fully great package..

U dont need HDTV...just hook it to ur monitor..betetr than sdtv...NOT all can afford HD rudick....some can some wont...i am happy with my 24" LCD mon....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2008)

can i use my fathers viewsonic vg1930 19" monitor as a medium to see hd content from any console . If it is yes please tell me how to. I am going to make a decession with this in mind.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 9, 2008)

^^....u can connect ur lcd to ps3 using a HDMI to DVI connector.....

U may get upto 720p HD contect...or so...not so sure

for full HD u need nmore than 24"


----------



## spikygv (Jun 9, 2008)

u can use ur 19' monitor to connect to the ps3 and play games on it aswell . . just get the ps3 . .i dont see much point in upgrading ur pc and getting xbox360  . ..and mostly u'll be troubled with the rrod and even though u'll get free replacement , its a pain in the as$..


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 9, 2008)

madjeri said:


> RROD repair free????...seriously where do u come up with this stuff????
> 
> every console have a mem card....and HDD could be a necessity....


 
really?
hwo much does RROD repair cost? u call MS , guy takes the console and 
u get a new one for free. and i think they give 1 month gold subscription free with every replacement.not sure abt that in india though.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 9, 2008)

^^....

Yea right....ur ignorance exceeds u....


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 9, 2008)

oh i forgot that there are f pirates who cant get their consoles replaced.sorry for that.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

Your LCD display supports max res of 1440x900 so you can play games if not in Full HD then at least in 720P. So performance of both the consoles will be the same.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I just got off from playing GTA IV briefly on a 19 inch Viewsonic monitor connected via HD VGA cable from the 360.Well the graphics didn't look heavily extraordinary but there was something missing.My opinion is if you are connecting a console to a monitor then don't let it be less than 24 inch.Trust me the experience on that screen would be something else.I have observed the Dell 24 inch monitor from a close distance & trust me after watching that screen you won't think of going back to anything less than it.It's better than getting a LCD HDTV since the cost is drastically reduced & you have a full HD compliant screen.But the only drawback is if you are going for PC gaming with that monitor then you'll need to have a graphic card powerful enough to pull of it's native resolutions.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

^^Dude the graphics of GTA 4 are not good in themselves. Play GOW or something and then tell us


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2008)

paranj said:


> ^^Dude the graphics of GTA 4 are not good in themselves. Play GOW or something and then tell us


Eitherways,IMO a 19 inch won't cut it.The true power lies in Full HD.Hence my take would be console+monitor combo rather than console+HDTV combo.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

^^buy a HDTV, atleast u can get to watch TV on a high-def when u are not fragging on ur console


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL
@ Paranj
Watching simple Cable or DTH on HDTV doesn't makes it HD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2008)

^That was my point.Sigh people still don't get it that current content isn't upto the mark to be played on HDTV's.TATA Sky looks very fuzzy & pixellated on 32 inch Bravia.Mainly because the resolution it provides is equivalent of an SVCD at the best.Full HD monitor can serve as an excellent way to view those High Def movies in their true glory too.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

sorry u are better off with a 24" monitor.LG 246WP looks and performs well for 26k. go for it!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2008)

i have to choose form two decisions which are the best.
1) buying a ps3 for 24K and purchasing couple of games and accessories.
2) buying a ps3 for 24k and purchasing a game for it and upgrading my pc for rest of 9k.


what's the best decision of these two.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

2nd one


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 10, 2008)

@vam...

2nd option..... u can buy games later.....have the best of two worlds...play beyond


----------



## spikygv (Jun 10, 2008)

i dunno . .the p4 proccy will be a big bottleneck if he gets the 9600GT  . and he has to get a good smps run that card . .i dont think that can be managed in 9k .

besides , is ps3 available for 24k ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 10, 2008)

As I see it, Vam man u've got 40 K budget? Well in that you can easily buy a PS3 GTA4 bundle and spend the rest of 13K on upgrading your system coz beleive me you'll be GTA4 for a looooooonnngggg Time.  Even if you decide to buy MGS4 then again you'll have almost 10K left to upgrade your system.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2008)

rudik bahi,

            what is the best ps3 is it 60gb or 80gb? the people who suggested me in this forum said that 60gb has backward computability and 80gb has not got it. More over, we can upgrade the 60gb too with another hard disk. What should i buy. 

one more request,

please suggest me 5 good ps3 games. some of the games like heavenly sword, GT5 prologue, godfather the don edition, NFS carbon, pirates of the Caribbean at the worlds end, spider man 3, unreal tournament 3  are available for 1499 only. And games like half life orange box, oblivion 4, Assassins creed, burnout paradise are for 2499. GTA IV, DMC 4, Assasins creed are 2999. please suggest me any five games from this. And fist i will buy any two of them. And i will start to save the moeny for the rest of them.

    This question is not only for the rudik bhai all of the readers. Please suggest me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 10, 2008)

^Dude the 60GB has been discontinued long back.80GB isn't officially available in India, yet.So the way I see it pick up the GTA IV bundle & get Uncharted Drake's Fortune which will be well worth it.BTW you can add a SATA HDD to the 40GB model too.

As for the games, I would say pick up the GTA 4 bundle pack along with Uncharted Drake's Fortune & Heavenly Sword.The rest of the title you mentioned above aren't much worth it.UT3 would be best played with a keyboard+mouse combo on the PC.Try getting Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction & Resistance Fall Of Man if possible.Pretty good titles.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 10, 2008)

@Vam
If you don't want to play PS2 games, which I think you won't go for 40GB version and upgrade it if you want to. 60 GB version is available in India and priced at 30K whilst 40GB is for 25K. After official launch, 60GB one would be replaced by 80GB one and only pros its got over 40GB version is:


Few extra USB slots
Built -in WiFi
Bigger Hard Disk
Backward compatibility
Check this link for more info about the difference in between  the two:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playstation_3
I would suggest the 40GB version mainly for 2 big reasons:


For playing PS2 and PS1 games on your PS3, you'll need Original CD/DVD, which I suppose you won't be having.
If you go for a PS3 GTA4 bundle which contains a 40GB PS3 and a GTA4 Blu-Ray, it will cost you 27K whilst if you buy both the things it will cost you 28K(25K for 40GB PS3 and 3K for GTA4). Saving is good if you want to upgrade your PC later or buy more games.
As far as games are concerned I would suggest you the games which I would buy coz nobody here want to waste their money on stupid games which almost cost a friggin' Kidney:


Burnout Paradise
Devil May Cry 4
Metal Gear Solid 4
As far as Uncharted is concern I wouldn't go for it cause its as good as a One Night Stand. Go for it only if you are going to upgrade your PC cause both Devil May Cry 4 and Assassin's Creed are available on PC. DMC4's demo has been launched, full game will come soon. PS3's initial launch title didn't impress me either.
I'll be buying PS3 after my exams and will be gunning for GTA4 bundle and 2 extra titles, DMC4 and MGS4. I will like to suggest you to wait as I would for upcoming titles like Tom Clancy's End War, Gran Turismo 5, Resident Evil 5, The Bourne Conspiracy etc. In current title list I've mentioned only those which I found worthy of buying. This worth is on the basis of,Gameplay,Replayability factor,Cost etc.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 10, 2008)

i think if u r getting few games , its better to get those with online capabilities (multiplayer) so u dont get bored. COD4 rocks - do get it.
also PS3 60gb is out of production.even if u manage to get it somewhere , in case u ever need a replacement , though a very little chance, u will have a lot of problems.so get a 40gb GTA edition


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

40GB + GTA4 rockz.

Get Uncharted Drake's Fortune and MGS4 after its out. I wud suggest Stranglehold. Though many wud not like it , its my personal opinnion.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 11, 2008)

@Paranj
BTW just asking, what's up with your Double Standards? Here you say" 		40GB + GTA4 rockz" whilst in MAfia 2 thread you say " GTA rot in Hell", is this a M.P.D or what $h1t3 kiddo?


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Ruddick, i am talking abt the bundle and not the game. Look at it from that point of view, he'll get a game + console for 1k less than he wud had to spend! Why do u guys just see an oppurtunity to fight with others? I was advicing him, if he likes he can go and buy whatever he wants but he's asking for advice so m advicing!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I was just asking, No Offense I hope. BTW the GTA4 is gonna look equally SWEET on PC as would Mafia coz unlike consoles in PC one is not bounded with resolution, moreover in PC one can mod the $h1t outta the game and can deploy Hi-Res textutre packs to get the real Visual bliss. Mafia 2 as far as I've seen is gonna be high on gameplay and storyline but not on surrealism as GTA4 has been.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2008)

PlanetM dealer in my town said that he has only ps3 60gb  versions. Nothing else not a GTA bundle or some thing else. What should i do. Chennai is 140kms from my town. Do you advice that to go to chennai and buy a gta bundle. if yes, please tell me what's it's rate in chennai.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 11, 2008)

^^......Dont buy it.... old sku's..though safe if u want go ahead.....

but costly..try to get the GTA4 bundle ..worth it..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2008)

It's shocking to see the 60GB versions still existing.If those are the old SKU's which had issues with the blu-ray drive getting major SOD's then I would say chuck it & go for the 40GB one.You would be better off with it.Also from what I heard the software emulation for backward compatibility of PS2 games on the 60GB version is that it's worse than playing on the PS2.



> I would suggest the 40GB version mainly for 2 big reasons:
> 
> 1. For playing PS2 and PS1 games on your PS3, you'll need Original CD/DVD, which I suppose you won't be having


Ahem! The 40GB model doesn't sport backward compatibility with PS2 games.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 11, 2008)

60gb is still existing with some dealers which is old stock and should be avoided.the 40gb one is good enough..but it doesnt play PS2 games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 11, 2008)

Does the 40 GB PS 3 have Wi-Fi?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2008)

^Yes it does.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2008)

no body said about the price rates in chennai and where to buy  , please i don't know anything about chennai and tamil. And what a worse i don't have any friend living in chennai. But there are some relatives for me in Hyderabad, will buying in chennai would be a good choice than buying in Hyderabad. Please suggest me.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 11, 2008)

^^...where do u wanna buy......

Planet M...Croma..Sony world..anything near ya?????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2008)

The prices should be standard for the bundle packs in most of the cities.Try some major malls at your place.That is a thing which I can't help you at.


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

Chroma will far be the best. Dont go to Sony World, expensive retards! Good luck!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 11, 2008)

Can I get PS 3 from Planet M?It is very near to my house


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2008)

^Why not is my question?


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

Planet M is a good place. Chroma too! But stay away from the full of retards Sony Worlds. They cost more and dont bargain


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 11, 2008)

@vamsikrishna919,can I ask some questions in this thread of yours?
I am also buying a PS 3 40GB in some days time!A new thread for almost same queries would be useless.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I had mine share of questions too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87482
so I've got a few questions left so I think I'll ask 'em here since its the active thread right now. The final questions that remain and troubles me most are:


What's the warranty period on PS3?
Place nearest to me is Chandigarh but I can also go to Delhi for it, so tell me which place to prefer and which outlet? Please do give the location if not address.
Cost of PS3 controller? Is Rumble 3 available in India?
Well my soul will get rest on 30th June when I'll be finally buying it coz my exams end on 29th June. Also might be able to save off 15-20K. Take a look at my config and suggest me that whether I should go for a Proccy+Mobo upgrade or a PSU+GPU upgrade. Bear in mind that by December this year I'll be buying Dell XPS M1730(Baby Alienware), so if I don't spend money on upgrade then I can and will on the Laptop. Main question is that will me config be able to run upcoming PC games at min. or mid. settings.
Here's the link to my dxdiag file:
*1zspmg.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pZ7...0z_w-NnZhXU-_WjNjj1gdQmM5wytXBYxSw/DxDiag.txt


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 12, 2008)

@ Sunny1211993 and vamsikrishna919

If you are buying from Indiaplaza.in, I have Gift Certificate worth Rs 5K (got under 100% money back offer), I will sell it for Rs 2.5K. Price of PS3 40GB @ Indiaplaza.in is Rs. 22575 + 100 (shipping). The GC is redeemable for a purchase of Rs 25K or more so you need to purchase another item to make it to 25K.  

My suggestion is: PS3+PS2: Rs. 29415.00 (incl. shipping) - Less 2.5K (voucher) = *Rs. 26915*

Or better still: PS3+Xbox(core): Rs.42665.00 (incl. shipping) - Less 2.5K (voucher) = *Rs. 40165*

The GC expires on 14th June 2008, so if you are interested better hurry up.

[Links]
*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/audio-and-video/PC0804021638032/all/sony-playstation-3-40gb.htm
*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/audio-and-video/PC0804021638035/all/sony-playstation-2.htm
*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/audio-and-video/PC542007517111/all/xbox-360-core-console.htm


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

> Well I had mine share of questions too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87482
> so I've got a few questions left so I think I'll ask 'em here since its the active thread right now. The final questions that remain and troubles me most are:
> What's the warranty period on PS3?
> Place nearest to me is Chandigarh but I can also go to Delhi for it, so tell me which place to prefer and which outlet? Please do give the location if not address.
> ...



Well i suggest u upgrade now so u can play new PC games. Buy a Abit IP35e+Intel C2D E6750+XFX 9600GT 512MB. U will easily be able to buy this in 20k. cheerz mate!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

Wouldn't my system be able to run upcoming games atleast at min. or mid settings?
I was really hoping if I could drag it till December coz then I'll be going for the aforementioned laptop and moreover it would be my final year of engineering and after that I won't have to ask my parents for upgrade dough.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^good for u! Yes it will be able to cut it till December, but the upcoming games will have to be played at minimum. But when u get that Laptop, u can enjoy games at higher settings and anyways u will have the PS3! Be Happy


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanx Kiddo! You r on the right path of salvation. Remind me of myself at your age but with fewer resources. Keep up the good work. Are from Delhi or what? If you are then can you tell me place to watchout or checkout when going for PS3. As far as XBOX 360 is concerned, its a good VFM but I'll wait for RROD eradication before buying it and moreover most of the XBOX 360 games also come as Games For Windows later on so no love lost.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^RIGHT!!!!!!!!!  and sorry m not from Delhi.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2008)

Sunny go a head and ask your questions here and i won't bother. After all we all are friends now i mean 
 rudik bhai	
 paranj bhai
 allwyndlima bhai
 madjeri bhai
 nish bhai

and all the people who posted their advices to me. I am thankful to them. Because i am not thier cousin or friend or relative. But they showed a great interst in guiding me. Thanks for all and more over i have one question is there any other bundles like GTA bundle.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

r2d2 said:


> @ Sunny1211993 and vamsikrishna919
> 
> If you are buying from Indiaplaza.in, I have Gift Certificate worth Rs 5K (got under 100% money back offer), I will sell it for Rs 2.5K. Price of PS3 40GB @ Indiaplaza.in is Rs. 22575 + 100 (shipping). The GC is redeemable for a purchase of Rs 25K or more so you need to purchase another item to make it to 25K.
> 
> ...



Old SKu's.....u cant check so stay away from this....See it...touch it..check it...then buy it....if indiaplaza does this then ok....



Rudick said:


> Well I had mine share of questions too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87482
> so I've got a few questions left so I think I'll ask 'em here since its the active thread right now. The final questions that remain and troubles me most are:
> 
> 
> ...



1.Warranty is 1 year..dont worry..its enough..not like my other one.... 
2.Dunno yaar...in delhi ..check NP...nehru place or so....
3.its not rumble 3 .....its DS3 or dualshock 3...... ie six axis with rumble effect....dunno if official here...but availabel at lots a places at 2.7k or so...

Hmm..if u going for XPS then why bothering ur pc upgrade.......waste....but if u want an overhaul covering all aspects of ur pc or just max it out..like maximun ram ur mobo can and the max card ur pc can take..like that..very good..



vamsikrishna919 said:


> Sunny go a head and ask your questions here and i won't bother. After all we all are friends now i mean
> rudik bhai
> paranj bhai
> allwyndlima bhai
> ...




....yeas we are....


Bundles availabe so far.....

1. Spiderman blu ray bundle...not availabe in india officialy...
2. GT5 p bundle...
3. GTA 4 bundle..the newest SKu's....

and soon.... MGS4 bundle baby.........with DS3...my second ps3... hehehhe........


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

Well MGS4 has been launched today world over. Just have to wait for it to come here 
@ madjeri
My mobo has already been maxed out that is its got 2GB RAM which is max. that it can support. BTW if I had to upgrade then I would buy a GPU under 5K and that too which doesn't needs a bigger PSU. My PSU is of 350W and my current GPU is ASUS EN 7600GT 256MB DDR3.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

^^...

Then better is buy a eVGA 750 or so new mobo for 13k or so then upgrade in future...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2008)

Rudick said:


> What's the warranty period on PS3?



Sony applies a standard 1 year warranty for the console.Croma claims to extend a years warranty for 750 bucks.Can't confirm this though as it is not available at all stores.



Rudick said:


> [*]Cost of PS3 controller? Is Rumble 3 available in India?


Rs.2,500 for the regular controller.Rumble 3 ain't "officially" available yet but unofficially it is for Rs.2.700.



Rudick said:


> Also might be able to save off 15-20K. Take a look at my config and suggest me that whether I should go for a Proccy+Mobo upgrade or a PSU+GPU upgrade.


Go in for a PSU+GPU upgrade for now.You have almost the same spec as mine.I will be opting for a 8800GT later on.I would suggest you go in for the same or you could may be wait for a few days more as the Nvidia GTX 260 & 280 launch is merely a few days away.Depending on their pricing & performance you can have your pic accordingly.But if it's urgent then let it be MSI 8800GT OC edition + Corsair VX450.This will be totalling to around Rs.15,550.So you can buy 2 games for your PS3 in the rest may be or save up for something else.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Rs.2,500 for the regular controller.Rumble 3 ain't available yet.



Check my reply above....ahem.the correct one...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2008)

^Have corrected it.Since I'm not sure which places it's available.Out here it's already available at Alfa but most Croma showrooms still stock the regular controller.So he'll need to check for it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there any difference between HD ready LCD TV's and HDTV's?
I have a Sony Bravia 26" LCD S-Series 1366X768 resolution and when I set my Xbox 360 to HD mode,it shows only zig-zag lines nothing else
Although I'll be getting a HDTV with PS 3 or you can say it the other way,I need some help over this issue.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

@Sunny
HDTV ready or HD ready TV have native res. of 1360x768 which is 720P while Full HD TV have the res. of 1920x1080 which is Full HD, 1080P. I to have a Samsung LCD TV which supports max res. of 1360x768. Will go for Full HD one either this Diwali or next year.

@Allwyndlima
Can't I stretch this config to December this year coz then I'll be buying Dell XPS M1730.
Moreover during this period of 5-6 months I'll be playing mainly on PS3 but few games on PC like right now I'm playing Assassin's Creed and have Mass Effect in Download 
If I upgrade then all I want to know if there's a better card available that will run on my machine without having to invest in a PSU. My current one is Frontech 350W PSU which came bundled with the cabinet.
Bottomline is that I want a card that,for 5K, that would allow me play upcoming games on medium settings till December, without having to upgrade my PSU.
Reason for not upgrading the PSU is that it has been working successfully without a glitch for past 2 years almost 24x7 as my system is a download machine also(Unlimited Connection) so I'm bit reluctant and skeptic about it since I'll be shifting my PC gaming task on the laptop after December.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

@Rudick,How to play my Xbox 360 in HD mode then?


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^LOL plug it into a HD-TV


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^... HE meant something else...

@sunny
1.u changed the cable switch
2.The cables are properly connected..
3.Try using the system settings


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2008)

Rudick said:


> @Allwyndlima
> Can't I stretch this config to December this year coz then I'll be buying Dell XPS M1730.
> Moreover during this period of 5-6 months I'll be playing mainly on PS3 but few games on PC like right now I'm playing Assassin's Creed and have Mass Effect in Download
> If I upgrade then all I want to know if there's a better card available that will run on my machine without having to invest in a PSU. My current one is Frontech 350W PSU which came bundled with the cabinet.
> ...


The balls in your court pal.You can stretch the rig till whatever time you like.But the bottom line is a laptop is a big no-no when it comes to gaming.No matter how high end it is you won't feel the same while playing on a laptop & desktop.My suggestion is get the 8800GT which will deliver stunning results till this year end for resolutions upto 1680x1050 with eye candy in most games except Crysis with regards to FSAA.My main motto behind recommending this upgrade was because if you are using your HDTV as a monitor then this card would deliver stunning results & can pull it off for a long time now.No matter which 5k card you buy it won't last you for even one month with decent resolutions.I assume that you will be buying limited PS 3 games.So say for a period of 5-6 months you can easily get over with all of them.Whereas PC still has awesome titles to look forward too with the main highlight being Far Cry 2.I would strongly suggest this upgrade as it would really be more beneficial in a long run.Running for a 5k card won't make any sense as your current card would still suffice.The best you can go in that budget would be an 8600GT which is on it's way out with the advent of 9600GSO.

As far as your PSU is concerned, you will have to ditch it sooner or later.That's the fact.If you are going to get any good GPU upgrade done on it then a good PSU is a must.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

paranj said:


> ^^LOL plug it into a HD-TV


Phuck off!



madjeri said:


> ^^^... HE meant something else...
> 
> @sunny
> 1.u changed the cable switch
> ...


1.I did.I changed from TV to HDTV.
2.Most probably ,yes!
3.Will try.
Thanks!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

@Sunny
You are using XBOX360 right?
Use the Component cables, the 5 pin one, Red Green Blue,Red,White one to connect the console to the LCD TV or buy a seperate HDMI cable from any XBOX retail outlet.
@Allwyndlima
So if Gaming is a big No-No on Laptop then I think I should even change the model I'm going for. How about M1530? Also since it becomes imperative for me to upgrade then tell me should I wait a month or 2 for new $h1t to come in and prices to drop. Remember my budget stays at 20K and in this tell me the better option Proccy+Mobo or PSU+GPU or if possible then both? See my config in earlier post. Can I sell my current Proccy and Mobo and GPU? If I can then will the Buy Back be only option or can I get some good dough for it openly? Bought my rig in Feb.2007 and every screw of it has been billed and is under warranty.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2008)

dear friends,

I had palced an order in planetM store that I wnat GTA 40gb ps3 bundle. He said thahat it will cost 27.5k. Today evening i have purchased heavenly sword, Assassins creed. I will most probably receive my console tomrw. So one problem is gone. And now what should i upgrade in my computer for 10k. 


I am posting my pc config, pls suggest me.

INTEL PENTIUM 4 - 2.66Ghz,
517mb ram,
INTEL D 101ggc mother board,
ATI Readon Xpress 200 onboard graphic card.
a 400watt psu.

please suggest me.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

10k? Out of luck! U need more. See if u can save and get this items 

Abit IP35-e - 5.2k
Intel C2D E8200 - 6k
2GB RAM - 2k
XFX 9600GT 512MB - 9.3k
250GB Seagate HDD - 3k


u wont be able to any upgrade in 10k. dont buy only gfx card, it will bottleneck!

ya a Cooler Master eXtreme 500W - 4k

Get more games i say!


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 12, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> dear friends,
> 
> I had palced an order in planetM store that I wnat GTA 40gb ps3 bundle. He said thahat it will cost 27.5k. Today evening i have purchased heavenly sword, Assassins creed. I will most probably receive my console tomrw. So one problem is gone. And now what should i upgrade in my computer for 10k.
> 
> ...


 
1.get PAlit 9600GT (hope ur mobo has PCI E slot) and a Cooler Master 460W PSU.should cost ~10k.if possible add more ram.
2.if u cant extend ur budget- get palit 9600GSO , CM 460W psu and rest for the ram.wont suffer any performance loss since this card performs good and when overclocked comes close to 9600GT


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^he has P4, everything will be bottleneck


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2008)

Rudick said:


> @Allwyndlima
> So if Gaming is a big No-No on Laptop then I think I should even change the model I'm going for. How about M1530? Also since it becomes imperative for me to upgrade then tell me should I wait a month or 2 for new $h1t to come in and prices to drop. Remember my budget stays at 20K and in this tell me the better option Proccy+Mobo or PSU+GPU or if possible then both? See my config in earlier post. Can I sell my current Proccy and Mobo and GPU? If I can then will the Buy Back be only option or can I get some good dough for it openly? Bought my rig in Feb.2007 and every screw of it has been billed and is under warranty.


If you can sell it then nothing like it.It would add some additional cash to get an overhaul done.But within 20k all I can think of is GPU+PSU as your current rig can easily suffice for it.This would be the safest bet mind you.Also just out of curiosity, Have you gamed on a laptop before? If yes then are you comfortable on it? Because the thought of buying a high end laptop would make no sense unless you are a very mobile person & can't live without gaming even for a second.Apart from that I'd say the desktop is the best solution.But then again it's your money & your call.



> dear friends,
> 
> I had palced an order in planetM store that I wnat GTA 40gb ps3 bundle. He said thahat it will cost 27.5k. Today evening i have purchased heavenly sword, Assassins creed. I will most probably receive my console tomrw. So one problem is gone. And now what should i upgrade in my computer for 10k.
> 
> ...


That's a bit too low on the cash for the upgrade.It's very difficult to rope in all the goodies with the amount of cash you have left.By the looks of it, everything needs to be restructured from scratch.See if you can rake in some more moolah, else it would be very difficult with the existing config.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^egjactly my point


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> If you can sell it then nothing like it.It would add some additional cash to get an overhaul done.But within 20k all I can think of is GPU+PSU as your current rig can easily suffice for it.This would be the safest bet mind you.Also just out of curiosity, Have you gamed on a laptop before? If yes then are you comfortable on it? Because the thought of buying a high end laptop would make no sense unless you are a very mobile person & can't live without gaming even for a second.Apart from that I'd say the desktop is the best solution.But then again it's your money & your call.


No I haven't played games on Laptop and Gaming is not such a big addiction for me although music is. You are right too, I mean now I'm accustomed to play on a 26 inch screen and gearing it down for a 17 inch screen would be just awful.
So what PSU+GPU options do I have? Tell me in following categories:


10K
15K
20K
(Damn You Cost Cutting)
Anyways what's the scope of 8800GT? Is it about to be replaced soon or what? By soon I mean in 2-3 months. Also which company to go for if 8800GT it is?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

^^
Get e-VGA 8800 GT!I don't know much about PSU's


----------



## Subhadip (Jun 13, 2008)

The ATI 4850 is coming which will be 40-50% faster than the 8800 GT and only a few dollars extra (at least in the USA). Basically <$200. I think its worthwhile waiting for that. In any case, it will push the price of the 8800 GT further down as well, although not sure when the impact will be felt in India..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

*www.gamespot.com/features/6192258/...clk=multimodule&tag=multimodule;picks;title;8
*www.gamespot.com/features/6176090/index.html
Check 'em out if you wanna plonk in a SSD in  place of HDD in ur PS3


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 13, 2008)

corsair vx450w psu 3.5k


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2008)

Rudick said:


> 10K
> 15K
> 20K
> (Damn You Cost Cutting)
> Anyways what's the scope of 8800GT? Is it about to be replaced soon or what? By soon I mean in 2-3 months. Also which company to go for if 8800GT it is?


Well if music is a priority then why not get a GPU+PSU upgrade & then with the rest get a Ipod nano or something like that.8800GT will last you for quite a long time now.If you wait there is always something new around the horizon to take out the existing ones.

My final verdict is MSI 8800GT OC edition (with Zalman cooler) + Corsair VX450.The rest 5k you can use it as you wish.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 13, 2008)

+1


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 13, 2008)

if you guys say that the upgrading my pc for 10000 bucks would make things further worse. Then i will leave the idea to upgrade. So, i want to purchase some accessories for ps3 which i am going to recieve this evening. So, suggest me some addons for my ps3. You know the budget, it's 10K.


One more question.

please tell me the minimum model of the LCD tv which is full hd. Here brand name doesn't matter.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 13, 2008)

^^...

nice decision..use ur pc to max..then after a year..buy new one.....

24" is the minimum size for Full HD....

so if want Lcd HDTV...there is a samsung 26" buy it..its good..i said sm becoz its good..
if u have money buy toshiba regeza series....i dont recommend sony..not becoz its bad..but its all brand value.....

Ur addons...buy extra DS3...a Blu Ray remote...The DVI-HDMI cable...Then ofcourse games.... .. 

i think u can do it in 10k....

1 extra ds3 if u like having 2 players...
1 blu ray remote..a must
1 the cable if u have not included it already...
1 or 2 games...as ur budget allows...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2008)

^Reason for the Blu Ray remote? Unless he will be getting Blu-Ray movies it wouldn't serve of much purpose.Plus the controller is wireless so it wouldn't harm him to access the movies through it.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^...

WRONG.....

Blu - ray remote is a must,if u wish to see movies.....try controlling movie through the DS3..pain i say....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2008)

Dude I cruised the internet browser with that controller, I don't think movies would be such a huge hassle.BTW how many functions would he want anyway? Also kindly ask him if he is/will be getting movies for it in the first place before actually recommending that product.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 13, 2008)

^^.....

Huh??

I said bluray remote for watching blu ray movies...no controller can simply replace a dedicated remote...and ps3 is a blu ray player...so its a WISE addon....even if u dont use blu ray..use other media...and u may be comfy with controller....

but imagine the scene when ur family and relatives are also there watching any family vid u recorded on ur DVD handy cam...u put it into ur ps3 and fiddling with ur controller for controlling it....obviously all have their opinions abt what to skip...the volume....a remote is a must..PERIOD....

and in internet browser the functionalities are a bare min....so the controller will pacify just bare browsing..like watching..scrolling..refreshing...go-to-next-page....


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> If you wait there is always something new around the horizon to take out the existing ones.



+100000000000000000000000000


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

Well Guys I've made up my mind
Now I'm gonna just buy a PS3 GTA4 bundle, MGS4 and maybe a bigger HDD.
Then in December I'm gonna buy a Laptop, preferably DELL XPS M1530, if its still around and lace up a whole load of Technological Bull$h1t on my folks and coax them to cough up a bit more dough. Since my birthday is in August so thats also a good chance to make some money. 
In the end I'm expecting my budget to reach atleast 30K and in that I'll go for Proccy+Mobo+RAM+GPU+PSU and at that time I'll be getting more sweet deals coz I hope that Nehlam might have hit the store shelfs too.
Now if anybody leaks this devious plan of mine to my folks he's gonna meet my litle friend.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 13, 2008)

^^....urgh..ur liitle friend....LOL.....hehehhe

anyways nice plan go ahead......


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

I told ur dad Rudick, ur plan is off now ! muhaha hes giving the money to me instead so i can upgrade my puny little PC haha


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^.....
> 
> Huh??
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious that the remote is for solely watching movies.Let's face the facts & tell me in reality how many times have you heard people recommending this accessory, leave alone buying it.DVD functionality has always been Playstation 2's forte but tell me how many of us who own the console actually went ahead and bought the Infra-red DVD remote? Not even a single one I bet.Also internet is not just limited to 'bare browsing' like you call it.You can actually type using the virtual keyboard on it.So imagine using a controller to pull off so much & still be effective in movie browsing.Also like I said before, it depends on whether or not he(OP) is going in spend on Blu-Ray movies for now or not? One last thing, Is the remote easily available everywhere? 



> Now if anybody leaks this devious plan of mine to my folks he's gonna meet my litle friend.


Like The Mask would say "Last but not the least, my favourite, A Tommy Gun"


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

paranj said:


> I told ur dad Rudick, ur plan is off now ! muhaha hes giving the money to me instead so i can upgrade my puny little PC haha


Nice try but my father is a humble farmer, he doesn't even knows how to turn the PC ON/OFF let alone the informing him part.
My father is a farmer and mother a housewife. Got 2 sis, one elder done MBA and one lil who's yet to get into a college so when it comes to I.T and Comps in our home my word is the Resolution


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

^^SO what? i called him and said him! muhaha! Now i will upgrade my little PC and make it powerful cuz i wanna play crysis at least on low and buy a PS3. So than i'll have PSP, PS2, X360 (bought it tday, delivery after 4 days  Furck the shopkeeper) and PS3 . muhaha!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

Well Good Luck. I had to coax him to give money for PS3 by lying to him that my friend's relative have bought it and have brought it here from Dubai and now I need to pay 'em. You see most of my expenses are considered as wastage by him. For all those who might be curious, he's M.A.L.L.B by qualification but chose to do farming due to our large land holding.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 14, 2008)

brothers,

where can I find DS3, here the planetM dealer is saying that it will take some time to come to india. Is that ture? If it is when it is going to come in india. Also, I think metal gear solid was released. how is that game, and is it released in PAL version and if yes what's the price? please tell me.


----------



## aytus (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ as u are from andhra pradesh.. u can get it from hyderabad .. ive personally seen it in hyderabad central (in its electornics devision..) btw im from punjab// dont know tht much about triupati.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> how is that game, and is it released in PAL version and if yes what's the price? please tell me.


It got a 10/10 from IGN.Doesn't matter if it's in PAL or NTSC as all PS3 games are region free.


----------



## Subhadip (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, the PC gives the best experience, but I think right now PS3 wins. Merely because you will get the chance to play GTA IV and MGS4, which beat out probably every game on the PC! BY a mile!


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It's pretty obvious that the remote is for solely watching movies.Let's face the facts & tell me in reality how many times have you heard people recommending this accessory, leave alone buying it.DVD functionality has always been Playstation 2's forte but tell me how many of us who own the console actually went ahead and bought the Infra-red DVD remote? Not even a single one I bet.Also internet is not just limited to 'bare browsing' like you call it.You can actually type using the virtual keyboard on it.So imagine using a controller to pull off so much & still be effective in movie browsing.Also like I said before, it depends on whether or not he(OP) is going in spend on Blu-Ray movies for now or not? One last thing, Is the remote easily available everywhere?



What????

Thats absurd....

95% of people i know who own ps3 have one.....

ya virtual kbb IS a pain in the ass...

Its available at sony world...just book it....its a recommended accessory...

If ur the wet-ok type then dont buy it...power users WILL buy it...

What can i say its a way of using...use it..it cant be told....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2008)

*SIGH* some people just don't get it.Just to cut this sort (as I really don't see you getting my point) How many is that 95% that you claim? 1/1? Wait that's 100%.Woops! Silly me.Before getting into mathematically solving it please put down some numbers.Most of the people that have bought it out here don't even pose a remote interest for it.Dude even the Blu-Ray DVD owner's don't give much of a rat's ass for it.It's way too over rated.



> If ur the wet-ok type then dont buy it...power users WILL buy it...


Power what? Dude there are people I know who have spent on this console right from the day it launched & got it from abroad & have been Sony gamers for years now.None of them have even bothered to look up for it.Now I don't know what power users definition you profess.If that means buying every darn accessory available for the console then well good luck being a power user.



> Its available at sony world...just book it....its a recommended accessory...


From whom? Sony? Yeah right.They know how to extract money.That's why every darn thing is "recommended" per se.That's the beauty of being called 'recommended'.The OP is as such a left with limited cash.Did you bother asking him if he was going to purchase Blu-Ray movies?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 14, 2008)

Now guy, all of you kindly stop fighting about the remote control. All you guys who posed me to buy a remote...... sorry, i cannot afford 2000 bucks for it. Instead i can buy a ps3 game for that. To be frank i am not planing to play movies on ps3. Getting HD dvd is impossible in tirupati. I have to rush to chennai or hyderabad. So, i have to play only dvd9 moives which can run very fine my pc on my pc and dvd player. 

I have one question

can ps3 owners download games through online. If yes, i am using BSNL modem can i download through it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2008)

^As I thought.

Anyway you can very well download games after hooking upto PSN which is free.Games demos are constantly updated as & when released.You just have to sign up initially & created a PSN ID for yourself.Try registering on a foreign country a/c(preferably US as it gets the demos a lot faster)rather than the Indian one as it seems the Indian PSN store is not available yet.You can get more details from other PSN users out here.BSNL uses the ADSL+ 2 system like MTNL out here I suppose.So all the setting should be pre-configured & should be picked up by the PS3.Not too sure on this though.Wait for another reply.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 15, 2008)

If upgrading a PSU wouldn't it be better to go for a 500W one as it leaves room for compatibility towards future power hungry cards? Tell me some 500W PSU's. Also Allwyndlima, is my PCIe slot a 2.0 16x one ?


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)

^^Corsair vx450 3.5k. Many wil recommend cm600. Check reviews of both. Btw ny1 heard ocz turbo cool 860w. Dis monster packs 64A on single +12v rail.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 15, 2008)

OFF THE THREAD's TOPIC

is it possible to connect a bsnl modem to ps2 and play online games? I have lots of games(legit) which supports multiplayer features. Like, Burnout Revenge, NFS mostwanted, carbon, battlefield2 modern comabat and many more. So, please tell me how to configure and connect a bsnl modem to ps2. please, please, please,please..........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2008)

Rudick said:


> If upgrading a PSU wouldn't it be better to go for a 500W one as it leaves room for compatibility towards future power hungry cards? Tell me some 500W PSU's. Also Allwyndlima, is my PCIe slot a 2.0 16x one ?


The VX450 has enough power for now & later on depending on the card you purchase & the power it needs.If you want to completely be on a safe side then go in for a Corsair HX620 PSU for 6.3k.Here are the specs: *www.corsairmemory.com/products/hx.aspx

Your motherboard, like most others, isn't PCI-E 2.0 compatible but the good thing is the 8800GT is backward compatible with PCI-E 1.1 slots.

@Vam: Here's Enoonmai's guide to configure Playstation 2 for online gaming.
*skoar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=645&highlight=Configuring

Courtesy: Enoonmai 
Source: Skoar Forums.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 15, 2008)

OK...Hmmm...
Well I was thinking that if I buy a 500W PSU now, a 8800GT later on my birthday and hope that it will be up for the task till 2009 end(one can hope atleast), and then next time I invest in GPU, I wouldn't have to invest in a PSU again. BTW are any new type of GPU's or price drop is coming later this year?
Also do you guys know about any dealers for Corsair PSU's in Delhi?
Also would I have to change my UPS too, its 1000VA Microtek one?


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 16, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> *SIGH* some people just don't get it.Just to cut this sort (as I really don't see you getting my point) How many is that 95% that you claim? 1/1? Wait that's 100%.Woops! Silly me.Before getting into mathematically solving it please put down some numbers.Most of the people that have bought it out here don't even pose a remote interest for it.Dude even the Blu-Ray DVD owner's don't give much of a rat's ass for it.It's way too over rated.
> 
> Power what? Dude there are people I know who have spent on this console right from the day it launched & got it from abroad & have been Sony gamers for years now.None of them have even bothered to look up for it.Now I don't know what power users definition you profess.If that means buying every darn accessory available for the console then well good luck being a power user.
> 
> From whom? Sony? Yeah right.They know how to extract money.That's why every darn thing is "recommended" per se.That's the beauty of being called 'recommended'.The OP is as such a left with limited cash.Did you bother asking him if he was going to purchase Blu-Ray movies?



I am not talking about ppl here dude....actaully i do get ya..u dont wanna spend...

so dont....

I was talking abt 150 or more peeple..i know this coz we had poll ther and it was astounding....

Power users are exactly NOT what u said thank you..i dont see anything except jealosy...sorry...
I recommended it...not sony..who cares about company ads...?????

I dont want to bother him...just simple like that..its my opninion..been using a ps3 for a year...so just a simple-down-to-earth-opinion..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 16, 2008)

Does dual shock3 controller supports rumble. I heard that it doesn't support. Is it ture?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 16, 2008)

Dual Shock 3 is THE next Rumble controller so it does supports it coz that is why it was made.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^..... +1

HEHEHHE..yeas.....

This thread should be made sticky...going on and on...

should be named as Console or PC......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 17, 2008)

i heard that initial model of DS3 doesn't support Rumble. Sony said that including a rumble in sixaxis is impossible. Even some magazins stated that and i read it in some internet sites too. That's why i am asking you.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 17, 2008)

nonono....

Intial model of ps3 controller is six axis..it does not have rumble.....

ONLY DS3 have rumble....

It was given after the launch of ps3...after 7 or 8 months...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry. I don't know that. It means that the controller avilable now supports rumble and have sixaxis control?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 17, 2008)

^Yes it will.It is also confirmed by Sony that the existing SIX AXIS controllers would be discontinued with it's production after the existing stock runs out.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 17, 2008)

Rudick said:


> OK...Hmmm...
> Well I was thinking that if I buy a 500W PSU now, a 8800GT later on my birthday and hope that it will be up for the task till 2009 end(one can hope atleast), and then next time I invest in GPU, I wouldn't have to invest in a PSU again. BTW are any new type of GPU's or price drop is coming later this year?
> Also do you guys know about any dealers for Corsair PSU's in Delhi?
> Also would I have to change my UPS too, its 1000VA Microtek one?


Kuchh iske baare mein bhi bata do bhai log...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2008)

You'll need to check with the UPS part with someone else as I am not too sure about it myself.As for the GPU part, I'd say if you are looking for a GPU upgrade later on too then a good 600W should suffice you unless you are looking for high end graphic card upgrade or SLI system(which won't be a possiblilty with current motherboard).It's very vague to say that it(the PSU) will last you for your lifetime & survive all you future GPU upgrades.As one doesn't know which graphic card you'll be opting for & what are the power requirements for it.So get a Corsair HX620 for now if you want to sustain for the year end & sometime after that.

Nvidia's GTX260 & 280 are already out in the market.No pricing has been disclosed on the Indian side.So you'll need to wait if you want to check for the prices.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 18, 2008)

Knowing about the UPS part is crucial for me because initially I had a 600VA UPS from Microtek which gave almost zero backup and sometimes just failed to support thr system resulting in instant shutdown. That time I thought the trouble might with be PSU or UPS or both so I changed the UPS to a 1000VA one and things were smoothened out but now  when I upgrade my PSU it will be the   Corsair HX620 for sure but want to know that will it lead to same power problems as b4 or gonna work out fine. Moreover due to high power rating how much due think it is gonna dent my backup time of UPS. It now gives 15 min while screen is ON and almost 30 minutes when screen is OFF.
As for GPU part I've decided to wait and watch cause of 2 reasons:


Recently played Assassin's Creed on my system and was satisfied with my system's performance so as they say "Don't fix it if it ain't broke"
Planning for full system overhaul later this year,maybe December so will be saving up to build a SLI monster


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 18, 2008)

^ build a crossfire monster .ATi's new cards pwn Nvidia.
and if ur ups aint sinewave , any corsair / glacialtech /ocz / tagan (probably) wont do the job.u wont get any backup from ups even in case of a minor fluctuation


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 18, 2008)

How do I find out if its SineWave or not 
Also while I was looking for the GPU online I stumbled across this card, tell me how much do you think is it gonna cost after the new 280 and 260 from Nvidia hit the shores. I was opting for this as it supports PCIe 1.1 as my PCIe x16 slot is 1.1. The card is XFX GF 8800GS(T88S384DF4-Alpha Dog) priced at 8,235/- at IT Depot. If I  buy  this card along with the PSu then my complete upgrade is gonna take a backseat so wanna know if its gonna do the job for future games like Alan Wake etc.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 19, 2008)

PlanetM idoit in my town is now saying that it will cost 30k to get a gta bunlde. What to do now? He said me that it will cost 27.5k when i am placing the order. But now he is saying that it will cost 30K. what to do?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 19, 2008)

hmm..get it from sony world..another thread here says that these retards are selling xbox at a very high price.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> PlanetM idoit in my town is now saying that it will cost 30k to get a gta bunlde. What to do now? He said me that it will cost 27.5k when i am placing the order. But now he is saying that it will cost 30K. what to do?


Woah! That's really overpricing the package.Don't you have Croma showrooms out there?


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 19, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> PlanetM idoit in my town is now saying that it will cost 30k to get a gta bunlde. What to do now? He said me that it will cost 27.5k when i am placing the order. But now he is saying that it will cost 30K. what to do?




I say place call to sony customer care......


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 19, 2008)

How abt trying in Hyd..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 19, 2008)

Rudick said:


> How do I find out if its SineWave or not
> Also while I was looking for the GPU online I stumbled across this card, tell me how much do you think is it gonna cost after the new 280 and 260 from Nvidia hit the shores. I was opting for this as it supports PCIe 1.1 as my PCIe x16 slot is 1.1. The card is XFX GF 8800GS(T88S384DF4-Alpha Dog) priced at 8,235/- at IT Depot. If I  buy  this card along with the PSu then my complete upgrade is gonna take a backseat so wanna know if its gonna do the job for future games like Alan Wake etc.


Please give some thoughts to this too...


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 19, 2008)

^ its written Sinewave on microtek ups if its sine wave.
u better get a Cooler master real power 550w PSU


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 20, 2008)

OK. I have decided to go and purchase ps3 in hyd. So, what is the best place to buy in hyd. Also, please notify me about some athoer bundles. Does stand alone ps3 comes with any game installed or bundled?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 20, 2008)

Simple PS3 comes with just the basic stuff, one controller, some wires and stuff. Bundled one has a game with it but you pay extra as for the game coming with it but it is less as compared to actual game cost.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 20, 2008)

Not really sure about the best place in hyd, but you can check out TMC,Sony World(besides CM residence), Hyderabad Central, CityCentre. All these are spaced around 3 minutes drive from one another respectively and maybe you can spend a couple of hours and get to find out the best deal.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 20, 2008)

Any Suggestions for Delhi? Its nearest to me second after Chandigarh but I really doubt the availability and pricing in Chandigarh. Nish any recommendations?

I also want to know that like we had NTSC/PAL incompatibility issues in PS2 and its DVDs, does the same problem persists in the case of PS3 and its Blu-Rays too? Can a PAL PS3 play NTSC Bly-Rays, can a PS3 bought in India play Blu-Ray game bought in Australia or US? Somebody switch ON the Defogger...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2008)

^PS3 games are region free however the Blu-Ray movies are not.So no matter where you buy the game it would be compatible in your console.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 20, 2008)

hey man see a ps3 has a 3core cell engine the games which support or take the use of all the 3 engines are yet to come and secondly the ps3 currently dose not have TOP CHART BUSTER game titles so if you want to play some game not available on ps3 youll be crying...  [S@D] but the plus points of a ps3 are that if you have a hdtv at your home and have no problem playing rubbish or gibberish game titles excepy GTA 4  then ps3 is the way to go but if you have a problem with that then a 35k budget is OK for a budget gaming pc wel ull run crysis and al upcoming games at around 1280X1024 MAY be nothing more than that.......... ill suggest a decent config for 35k:
1.intel c2d e6300
2.nvidia 680i mobo
3.2X1 gb ram @ 800 mhz transcend/kingston/corsair
4.Nvidia xfx 8800gt alpha dog edition gfx card.... [OVEN]
5.cooler master pc case 
6.500w/600w[if ocing] antec psu
7.250 gb hdd
8.dell 19" monitor
9.lite on dvd drive
10.microsoft mouse and keyboard 
11.Windows xpw/sp3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2008)

^Ahem! Care to tell me where you can find an E6300 processor? Intel stopped it's production of that series long back.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 20, 2008)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hey man see a ps3 has a 3core cell engine the games which support or take the use of all the 3 engines are yet to come and secondly the ps3 currently dose not have TOP CHART BUSTER game titles so if you want to play some game not available on ps3 youll be crying...  [S@D] but the plus points of a ps3 are that if you have a hdtv at your home and have no problem playing rubbish or gibberish game titles excepy GTA 4  then ps3 is the way to go but if you have a problem with that then a 35k budget is OK for a budget gaming pc wel ull run crysis and al upcoming games at around 1280X1024 MAY be nothing more than that.......... ill suggest a decent config for 35k:
> 1.intel c2d e6300
> 2.nvidia 680i mobo
> 3.2X1 gb ram @ 800 mhz transcend/kingston/corsair
> ...


OMFG Guys looks like we need to re-educate someone...Where's *Jubair* with his books??
A "Tri Core Cell Processor" OMFG did PS3 raped XBOX360 and gave birth to PS360???
Games on PS3 rubbish??? Have you even heard these 4 words "MGS4"???
If PS3 games are rubbish then do you consider Viva Piniata and Banjo Kazooi SuperCool games for serious fun??
Please read b4 posting, guy has already decided to buy PS3 just looking for a good place to buy from. E6300,680i,8800GT, hey are you a old $h1t pawning guy trying to mislead guys around here. We all know E6300 is out of the scene like squished bug, 680i Oh pleeaasee, 750i a minimum, don't kill guy's future prospects of upgrading & 8800GT, that too at the time when in less than a week new 280&260 are going to hit the shore and compete with 4870&4850 thus leading to further price drop...
Bro please scrutinize in detail b4 posting, thats a humble request.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 21, 2008)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hey man see a ps3 has a 3core cell engine the games which support or take the use of all the 3 engines are yet to come and secondly the ps3 currently dose not have TOP CHART BUSTER game titles so if you want to play some game not available on ps3 youll be crying...  [S@D] but the plus points of a ps3 are that if you have a hdtv at your home and have no problem playing rubbish or gibberish game titles excepy GTA 4  then ps3 is the way to go but if you have a problem with that then a 35k budget is OK for a budget gaming pc wel ull run crysis and al upcoming games at around 1280X1024 MAY be nothing more than that.......... ill suggest a decent config for 35k:
> 1.intel c2d e6300
> 2.nvidia 680i mobo
> 3.2X1 gb ram @ 800 mhz transcend/kingston/corsair
> ...



Please seek some help....PLEASE......


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 22, 2008)

dude, go for the PS3 as u dont worry for a PS4 coming for atleast a couple of years..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is my simple list of items which i am going to buy in hyd next saturday

1) ps3 40gb GTA BUNDLE,
2) ps3 to DVI(hope i can find this)
3)mgs4
4)heavenly sword or assasins creed
5)bunout paradise city or GT5 prologue or NFS prostreet
6)DMC 4 or ninjagaiden sigma
7)Tekken 5 DR or virtua fighter 5

please suggest me good games in the above list and if i want to remove something or add something please suggest me. Hope i can get full worth of my money with your suggessions.



NoasArcAngel said:


> hey man see a ps3 has a 3core cell engine the games which support or take the use of all the 3 engines are yet to come and secondly the ps3 currently dose not have TOP CHART BUSTER game titles so if you want to play some game not available on ps3 youll be crying...  [S@D] but the plus points of a ps3 are that if you have a hdtv at your home and have no problem playing rubbish or gibberish game titles excepy GTA 4  then ps3 is the way to go but if you have a problem with that then a 35k budget is OK for a budget gaming pc wel ull run crysis and al upcoming games at around 1280X1024 MAY be nothing more than that.......... ill suggest a decent config for 35k:
> 1.intel c2d e6300
> 2.nvidia 680i mobo
> 3.2X1 gb ram @ 800 mhz transcend/kingston/corsair
> ...


 

I'm sorry brother i've taken my decession. But i am very thankful to you that you that you have suggested me .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 22, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Here is my simple list of items which i am going to buy in hyd next saturday
> 
> 1) ps3 40gb GTA BUNDLE,
> 2) ps3 to DVI(hope i can find this)
> ...


Lets see what we can do here:


GTA4 + PS3 40Gb Bundle....Approved
Its HDMI to DVI converter so you will be able to get one from a proper IT market.
MGS4....Great choice but you'll be charged anywhere between 3 to 4.5K for it as it isn't officially available here. 
Assassin's Creed, finished it on PC yesterday and gotta say that the game has stormed into my top 3 best games ever played listing.
For sheer fun go for Burnout, for Graphics go for Gran Turismo. NFS-Pro Street, the less said about it is better, game just $uck$ baboon's @rse.
DMC4...Dante's legacy continued 
Neither, instead go for Unchartedrake's Fortune.
Hope it answers all of ur queries.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 23, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Here is my simple list of items which i am going to buy in hyd next saturday
> 
> 1) ps3 40gb GTA BUNDLE,
> 2) ps3 to DVI(hope i can find this)
> ...



1.....ok
2.....ask ther itself.....or try any electronic store....tell them HDMI to DVI connector
3.....may get for 3.5...if lady luck with ya..... 
4.....try AC for PC.....
5. ......leave NFS.....get GT5p....burnout may come to PC....
6.... dunno....
7....I heard Tekken 5 is the ****....(excuse gangsta speech)


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jun 27, 2008)

Deposit all the money in a fixed deposit and get i t encashed at the end of this year and then buy a ps3
till then you will get a variety of ps3 games and some extra money to buy an hd tv or games


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^^......

:s


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 4, 2008)

Well Sorry to report you all but I should have bought PS3 by now but I didn't. Its not that GTA4 or MGS4 has lost its charm to me, its just that since its gonna be my Final year of Engg. this August, I'm just too busy to play even simple games installed in my PC let alone play a PS3. Currently I'm learning Advanced Java, doing COmpTIA's 1 year Diploma course and at home learning and doing .Net and Game Programming. Gotta have to make one helluva Final year project to up my rep more and get decent degree percentage.
                  Moreover my elder sister is planning to go to Australia and she's promised me to get me anything if I help her financially. Since prices of XBOX 360 have taken a plunge in down under , PS3 is just to follow and I just might get  XBOX 360 too in addition to a PS3 and HD handycam from there!


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^.....

well ur decion...but if u think ps3 will reduce price anytime soon...think again....

not like 360....and..their reduced price is on old lot and falcons only....

the new jaspers are still expensive..or shall i say going to be....

anyway...its not you... ..it was vami..who is the OP.....at at the last....ur money ur buy...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 6, 2008)

Well even if SONY PS3's price don't decrease I still would have option to get it from Dubai through my friend. Just tell me if console bought overseas gonna have issues with titles bought here? Warranty I know won't be available but with console such as PS3 one doesn't needs to worry about that stuff.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

Just 2 thing I want to inform you about is that either consoles don't have an International warranty.So if you buy it in Dubai/Singapore/Paris/XYZ country it's warranty can only be claimed in that country.So íf the console decides to conk off then you'll need to make arrangements for it to be sent off out there.

My friend had got his PS3 from KSA & now has it lying around in the corner gathering dust as it has suffered the SOD issue for over 4 months now.

Next thing is that PS3 games are region free, like I have mentioned before.Xbox 360 has region coding but some games are region free.So depends on which title you opt to buy it will work(or not) accordingly.


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 7, 2008)

@rudick....

dont.....buy it from ur country only.u need warranty...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

WILCO, Point duly noted. Tell me guys how about getting stuff like GPU, MoBo etc from overseas? Is warranty still gonna be a deciding factor?
BTW was dloading and watching MGS series cutscenes and just viewed last act of MGS4 and got one thing to say, Game's awesome but the whole deal that Psycho mantis is almost unbeatable, all I can say is that the dudette goes down easily


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 7, 2008)

@...ur choice...

if u have contacts there ot u have someone to claim the warranty do buy it..cheap....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudick said:


> WILCO, Point duly noted. Tell me guys how about getting stuff like GPU, MoBo etc from overseas? Is warranty still gonna be a deciding factor?


For Evga may be you can claim it's warrant out here as well but you need to have a local contact for that.Not too sure about it though but why not purchase it here itself as it's not as costly as it used to be once.Warranty for any product these days is as critical as an oxygen tank for a scuba diver.Unless you have any person who frequents to 'a' particular country then it's a wise choice to get it from India so local warranty can be claimed in a more easier manner.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 8, 2008)

hello, 

sorry for not posting anything. I went to a trip to north India. I have requested my father's friend who is doing work in Kuwait. There the ps3 80gb rate is 24,000 and 40gb is 20000 i sent money to him through moneygram. I think its a nice deal.


when it comes about warranty, my father knows so many persons in Kuwait (one will be coming and going frm Kuwait every month). So, i think the warranty will not be a problem.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2008)

Good on you pal.If you know the possible wait involved in claiming the warranty then it should be OK.My friend had got it the same way too & is now repenting it.


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 9, 2008)

@vami....

just get tell him to look at the latest lot date and buy.....and this is a bad idea believe me....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 9, 2008)

madjeri....


why?


----------

